# Bear (Highline) Mountain Mogul Challenge



## Ski Till I Die (Apr 6, 2016)

Curious who's still planning on heading up to Killington this weekend?? 

Also, separate issue, anyone coming from Rhode Island by chance?? Need some help procuring our tent from Gansett. Free food, booze, and gear in it for the assistance!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 6, 2016)

It's going to suck.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Apr 6, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> It's going to suck.



I personally guarantee you it wont.

I also dont plan on entering / skiing a LICK on Saturday. But if you're looking to party and NOT ski, come.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 6, 2016)

They moved it to highline this year


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Apr 6, 2016)

madriverjack said:


> They moved it to highline this year



I know... I guess the bands are playing on the back deck of the K1 lodge. The party area for the tents are from the back deck at the lodge to the Ski Club house (I think that's what it is) all the way to the bottom of Highline.

I actually think it will work out to be just fine.


----------



## jaybird (Apr 6, 2016)

Is there a heater associated with your tent :wink:
...may be warranted.


----------



## Tin (Apr 6, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> It's going to suck.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 6, 2016)

Tin said:


> I'm a twit.



Oh you don't say?  

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ll&unit=0&dd=&bw=&AheadDay.x=55&AheadDay.y=13

It's going be 20F, 20mph wind and 75% cloud cover.  Have fun standing around with your Weber Q grill and your pud in your hands.

Not to mention the 2" inches of new snow on top of concrete ice bumps.


----------



## Tin (Apr 6, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> Oh you don't say?
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ll&unit=0&dd=&bw=&AheadDay.x=55&AheadDay.y=13
> 
> ...


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 6, 2016)

Tin said:


>



I've reported your post.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> Oh you don't say?
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ll&unit=0&dd=&bw=&AheadDay.x=55&AheadDay.y=13
> 
> ...



Perfect weather to turn the guns on, top coat the course and give the competitors nice soft bumps to compete on.


----------



## Tin (Apr 6, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> I've reported your post.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Apr 6, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Perfect weather to turn the guns on, top coat the course and give the competitors nice soft bumps to compete on.



Its gonna be a great party... always is.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 6, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Perfect weather to turn the guns on, top coat the course and give the competitors nice soft bumps to compete on.



Look out folks, we've got a raving lunatic here.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 6, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Perfect weather to turn the guns on, top coat the course and give the first few competitors nice soft bumps to compete on.


 
Fixed your post.  



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 6, 2016)

Tin said:


>



I'm sure one of our top shelf moderators will be by any minute, to keep the bar high by deleting your post and banning you. Bye!


----------



## 180 (Apr 6, 2016)

I'll be there, come root me on.  Looking to get on the trophy one more time.


----------



## Tin (Apr 6, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> I'm sure one of our top shelf moderators will be by any minute, to keep the bar high by deleting your post and banning you. Bye!


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Apr 6, 2016)

180 said:


> I'll be there, come root me on.  Looking to get on the trophy one more time.



Swing by the tent for some white Russians to start the day off!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Fixed your post.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



All I'm saying is that there's a contingent of internet geeks who ski Killington who LOVE to talk shit and bang on their chest about how awesome the place is.  BEAST is BEST BROS!!! 

Beast Bros we shall call them

The temps are right, so their beloved institution should fire up the guns.   

It would seem a bit hypocritical for the Beast Bros to shit on places still making snow, when their own mountain refuses to do.


----------



## 180 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ski Till I Die said:


> Swing by the tent for some white Russians to start the day off!



i will, which tent, flag?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 6, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> All I'm saying is that there's a contingent of internet geeks who ski Killington who LOVE to talk shit and bang on their chest about how awesome the place is.  BEAST is BEST BROS!!!
> 
> Beast Bros we shall call them
> 
> ...



Personally, I would love to see them fire up the guns and dust the course prior to the event, but I think it would take a bunch of snow to make a difference.   The Highline course is really steep, and it's likely to get skidded down to boiler pretty quickly.   That's why I think early qualifiers would benefit the most.  Hopefully they have plenty of choppers ready to do their thing!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Apr 6, 2016)

180 said:


> i will, which tent, flag?



Ski Till I Die tent... Black... We'll have the quaffing table / ice bar out front




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiur (Apr 7, 2016)

Gonna be a half inch of rain at K today.  Thats gonna melt all the snow that fell recently and bring highline back to brown.  Since they will not be making snow, they are gonna have to push a LOT of snow around to make this course happen.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 7, 2016)

skiur said:


> Gonna be a half inch of rain at K today.  Thats gonna melt all the snow that fell recently and bring highline back to brown.  Since they will not be making snow, they are gonna have to push a LOT of snow around to make this course happen.



No no, trust me it's going to be awesome, Tin said so, and he even posted gif's.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 7, 2016)

skiur said:


> Gonna be a half inch of rain at K today.  Thats gonna melt all the snow that fell recently and bring highline back to brown.  Since they will not be making snow, they are gonna have to push a LOT of snow around to make this course happen.



Actually, about an inch of rain according to this:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...-72.8175&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Apr 7, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> Actually, about an inch of rain according to this:
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...-72.8175&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical




It's like you're actually rooting for this event to suck... it's a little sad. 

It's not going to... but keep the dream alive!


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 7, 2016)

BMMC - Bare Mountain Mud Challenge?


----------



## RustyK (Apr 7, 2016)

Ski Till I Die said:


> It's like you're actually rooting for this event to suck... it's a little sad.
> 
> It's not going to... but keep the dream alive!




If if you guys are setting up a campsite, looks like the KZone will have to also. 
See u out there.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 7, 2016)

It's going to be AWESOME:


----------



## Tin (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> All I'm saying is that there's a contingent of internet geeks who ski Killington who LOVE to talk shit and bang on their chest about how awesome the place is.  BEAST is BEST BROS!!!
> 
> Beast Bros we shall call them
> 
> ...


Who cares what you say?

No one bounded their chests. Just you bashing K.

Excellent moderating as usual, would expect nothing less.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Who cares what you say?
> 
> No one bounded their chests. Just you bashing K.
> 
> Excellent moderating as usual, would expect nothing less.



Different thread

And fact.

You would be one of those K chest pounders

Your words from another thread



steamboat1 said:


> I'll take the fresh 5" of natural at K compared to 0" at SR.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 8, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Who cares what you say?
> 
> No one bounded their chests. Just you bashing K.
> 
> Excellent moderating as usual, would expect nothing less.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 8, 2016)

It's interesting how Killington basically stopped making any snow after 2/29/16 after their electricity contract expired. Yeah, I know, Superstar has 100' of base and Kilington will be skiing until July 4th. So now for the first time in the history of the BMMC the event is not being held at Bare Mountain.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 8, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> So now for the first time in the history of the BMMC he event is not being held at Bare Mountain.



I thought it was interesting how they seemed to be touting the fact that holding the event in front of the K1 base area was a "historic" event in the latest Drift email they sent out yesterday.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 8, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I thought it was interesting how they seemed to be touting the fact that holding the event in front of the K1 base area was a "historic" event in the latest Drift email they sent out yesterday.



It's not a bug. It's a feature.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 8, 2016)

Touting the event now being held on a trail that's currently more grass, rocks and mud than snow is pathetic.


----------



## skifree (Apr 8, 2016)

gonna be a long summer


----------



## powhunter (Apr 8, 2016)

It was unofficially held on SS a few years ago  when  K cancelled it. I believe 180 and his crew organized it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Apr 8, 2016)

Named the denial cup lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow the hate here is tough to take. I'll bet half of those hating on this contest also are late season K customers.

OK for me it only reinforces my feeling the season is over for me. Nothing worse than a bunch of grouchy skiers.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ski Till I Die said:


> I know... I guess the bands are playing on the back deck of the K1 lodge. The party area for the tents are from the back deck at the lodge to the Ski Club house (I think that's what it is) all the way to the bottom of Highline.
> 
> I actually think it will work out to be just fine.


 
Pretty sure the bands will be set up on the smaller deck outside the K lodge close to the u-bars (the smoking area). They erected a tent over that deck yesterday. Porta potties were placed outside lookers left of where the ice rink used to be outside the lodge. Problem with that is that area flooded yesterday with the rain & will likely be an ice rink again with the colder temperatures forecasted.

Don't think they'll be running duals on the course this year as it doesn't appear to be wide enough.


----------



## 180 (Apr 8, 2016)

Going to be a great event.  We built a course, little narrow, but duals should be crazy.  Its been snowing nicely all day so all the brown is gone.  Mother Nature makes the rules we have to live by them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 8, 2016)

180 said:


> Going to be a great event.


No doubt


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 9, 2016)

180 said:


> Mother Nature makes the rules we have to live by them.



Does the marketing department know that you said this?


----------



## ss20 (Apr 9, 2016)

They got two inches of snow yesterday and tonight (according to the snow report).  That's gonna fill the bumps in nicely.  Any less and it'd be scrubbed away after the first dozen runs.  Any more and you'd get weird bump shapes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Any more and you'd get weird bump shapes.



Huh???


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I've heard that K rents their compressors and they have sent them all back in late Feb/early March, so they can't make snow right now. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 9, 2016)

K rents some, but owns plenty of power as well to blow whenever it's cold enough.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 9, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> I'm pretty sure I've heard that K rents their compressors and they have sent them all back in late Feb/early March, so they can't make snow right now. Can anyone confirm that?



Like many mountains they have in house fixed electrics to augment the rental diesel units which typically go back end of February when big production ends.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 9, 2016)

If memory serves me right they had 8 rented diesel compressors at Snowshed along with 8 rented diesel compressors at Bear. Less than in the past when I think it was 12 & 12, low e guns have something to do with that. Not sure but I think their in house compressors are located behind the maintenance building at the back of the K-1 parking lot, might be some at Snowshed also, not sure if they're electric or diesel but I'd lean towards diesel since there are exhausts.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 11, 2016)

http://www.killington.com/site/cult...n:int=130699172&slides.selection:int=40593369


----------



## 180 (Apr 11, 2016)

https://youtu.be/6xLEQEOd9Yk

FINALS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-wjpTXk-FY&feature=youtu.be


----------

